# Formby



## Piece (Nov 4, 2012)

Day four of the tour and the last day. We've been to Formby before but only to play the short, but very tight, ladies course. After three days of full golf and drinking this was going to be a test.

I love the location of Formby. In a nice, well-to-do suburb, served by a local station, it has a great and modern clubhouse with excellent facilities. The welcome was second to none, from the bar staff, to reception, to the pro shop. Standing on the first you can see that the course is a going to be a mixture: links, heath, parkland.

The first is a nice opener if the left rough is strimmed back - it was. Right of the fairway will be tough as its tree lined protecting the railway line. It's a decent length so take enough to leave a reasonable second. The 2nd is tight and I mean tight, driving hole. Heather left and bunkers right, narrowing as you go longer. Very big hitters maybe able to fly the bunkers but don't be wild! The third is a lovely par 5, sweeping right to left...cut as much off as you dare but carry the bunkers if you do. Small green awaits and don't go long as you're in the woods. Fourth is a simple par 4. The fifth is a superb slightly raised par three with a tricky green. This hole needs a good shot! The 6th is another gem needing good layup to a guarded green behind hairy hills (unfortunately this hole was out of play due to fairway maintenance). Next, is a quirky hole requiring a straight layup shot or you can blast a straight one to a lower level in order to see the raised pin. It's a dogleg right with a big run off the front, so don't leave it short. The 8th is an OMG hole: SI 1 par 5, playing into the wind, running right to left with thin raised fairway strip that looks no wider than a fat belt. Don't go left, right, short, etc. Even a decent tee shot means a layup to the right area to leave a tricky third to a guarded green that slopes all over the place. One of the hardest holes I've ever played. The ninth is a bit easier but still hard as we are driving into the teeth of the coastal wind on a long par 4. Two bogeys from these two holes is a good score.

Turning back home starts with a solid par three. The eleventh is another beautifully framed hole that narrows towards the raised plateau green. Unbelievably the next hole is better! Long par 4, bunkers left and right and a severe green with slopes and cavernous bunkers. Beautifully presented. There's no left up on the next two holes. Medium par 4s that need two good shots to get any reward. The 15th is a toughy, reminiscent of the harder Carnoustie holes. The drive is straight forward, assuming you hit the short stuff, leaving a hard second to carry the mound 'gates' that protect the green. Don't be fooled by the simple looking 16th par 3; into the wind it's difficult to gauge and the green is not flat. The closing holes are tidy too - 17th is a sweeping par 5 with graduated traps running left to middle. Avoid these and there's a great chance for scoring. The final hole is simple enough if avoiding the sand. The green is generous and the areas around the final putting surface can allow a straight shot.

Formby is one of, if not, the best course I've played. Take Hindhead, West Hill, Hillside and Hankley Common, take out he best holes and you have made Formby. It's a right mixture of course style but brilliantly presented in a superb location. Most holes are a visual treat. I can't think of any weak holes, with perhaps the fourth the exception. Couple the course with the clubhouse, the staff and the location, you have one of the very best. In fact, it's the one course I've played that I would have no hesitation in becoming a member - it's that good.


----------



## sane_eric (Nov 17, 2012)

Great review, the course and whole set up is wonderful I agree.

We went there in 2010 and played Hillside, Formby and Royal Birkdale.  We played Formby twice in one day, and played the ladies the day after, staying in the dormy house.  I loved the run of holes 6, 7 and 8.  It's a shame 6 was out of play for you.

I can't recommend Formby enough as a tour destination.  In fact we returned in 2011 and did Hillside, Formby and Royal Liverpool.  Again staying in the Formby dorm.

Did you stay in the dorm?  Where else did you play?


----------



## Piece (Nov 17, 2012)

sane_eric said:



			Great review, the course and whole set up is wonderful I agree.

We went there in 2010 and played Hillside, Formby and Royal Birkdale.  We played Formby twice in one day, and played the ladies the day after, staying in the dormy house.  I loved the run of holes 6, 7 and 8.  It's a shame 6 was out of play for you.

I can't recommend Formby enough as a tour destination.  In fact we returned in 2011 and did Hillside, Formby and Royal Liverpool.  Again staying in the Formby dorm.

Did you stay in the dorm?  Where else did you play?
		
Click to expand...

First visit in 2010 took in Formby Ladies, Hillside, Birkdale and Southport&Ainsdale. This tour was Delamere, St Anne's Old Links, Lytham and Formby. Didn't stay in the dorm unfortunately. A cracking area to play golf.


----------

